# Bel forum!



## ErreKappa (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Erika.
Con il Milan ho un rapporto di amore-odio, amore quando ovviamente scende in campo, odio quando inizia a tornarmi in mente chi e come dirige e rappresenta la società.
Questo forum mi è piaciuto fin dall'inizio, perchè mi è sembrato quello più contestativo, polemico e divertente  specie per i banner...del resto penso che quella rossonera sia la squadra circondata da più lacchè, lobotomizzati, servi e sviolinatori vari, quindi ci vuole anche un pò di polemica!! 
Ci si becca...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao [MENTION=23]ErreKappa[/MENTION] Erika, benvenuta


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

ciao erika.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuta!


----------

